# Vein mapping - how do you code



## klp010102 (Jan 30, 2009)

how do you code "vein mapping-left upper extrmity proximal radial vein to basilic veins with fistula creation"?


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you requesting the anesthesia code?  ASA 01844 would be for the fistula.  As far as the vein mapping would not expect it to be worth more 3 (upper limb veins) or 5 (venography) depending on technique but could not say for certain without seeing the full documentation.

Julie, CPC


----------



## purvashu (Feb 3, 2009)

I am also always confused for which dx code to use when Vein mapping is done..  Seems like insurance never wants to pay what's listed in report.. any advise would be helpful.

Thanks you


----------



## hhadley (Apr 8, 2009)

*vein mapping dx*

I use V72.83


----------

